# GAA playing categories



## hansov (11 Aug 2005)

One that has been bothering me but never got around to asking and even my title above doesn't fully explain the question.
In GAA, we have minors and seniors, so where do juniors and intermediates come in. I know guys who play junior GAA who are, well to put it mildly, more senior in age. Is there an easy classification explanation ...anybody?


----------



## terrysgirl33 (11 Aug 2005)

AFAIK, the 'minor' and 'senior' classifications refer to the age of the players.

The 'senior' 'intermediate' 'junior' and 'special junior' refer to rankings, so the senior team has the best players, and the special junior the worst, with the rest being distributed between the other teams.  If a club is big it may have seperate teams at different levels, but smaller clubs will just have the one team at the appropriate level.  Hence the junior team often consists of older players who still want to play but wouldn't be fit enough to play at senior level.


----------



## SteelBlue05 (11 Aug 2005)

minors: under 18
Junior: Any age (might be minimum age of 16, not sure if GAA implemented that)
Intermediate: same as above
Senior: same as above

Basically Junior,Intermediate and Senior are classifications for "adult" teams with Senior being the "best" teams, and Junior being the "least best" teams. Intermediate is the in between. Its a bit like soccer in that teams get promoted and relegated bewteen junior,inter, and senior. Within junior,inter, and senior there can be further breakdowns like Junior A and Junior B, and Senior A and Senior B. This is usually different in each county.


----------



## Miner (11 Aug 2005)

Its not unusual to see a father and son combination on a junior hurling/football team - or perhaps that's just my club!


----------



## SteelBlue05 (11 Aug 2005)

Miner said:
			
		

> Its not unusual to see a father and son combination on a junior hurling/football team - or perhaps that's just my club!


 
If its anything like my team you'll have brothers, sons, fathers, cousins all over the pitch and one of their fathers as manager. Then theres the family who wont play because of some 10 year old barney over whos son should be on the team. And dont forget the "shur hed be a great footballer if it wasnt for the drink" players.


----------



## Queenspawn (11 Aug 2005)

" brothers, sons, fathers, cousins all over the pitch and one of their fathers as manager"

Now now let's leave the O'Se clan out of this


----------

